# SUPRECURE INJECTIONS



## cjlm (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello All

Im due to start suprecure injections on day 21 for once a day,any ideas what time a day you inject??

Many thanks

x


----------



## noelle80 (Mar 23, 2014)

Some clinics specify morning, some evening, some don't mind as long as you do it at the same time each day. Best to check with them and good luck xx


----------



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

I did mine in the evening,as noelle80 said they advise you to do it roughly the same time each day. Good luck!


----------



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi I'm probably same cycle as you I start tomorrow we're at ivf Wales too. Becky said to do jab at 8 pm after I'd eaten and I was at home to relax xx


----------

